# 97 A6 2.8 Power Steering pump whine



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

history: A while back my car died while driving. Short of funds kept the car sitting parked outside for about 4 months.
Took the A6 to the shop, repaired the busted flywheel, car runs now. Now recently the steering wheel was getting a bit stiff to turn and now it is whining, kind of like no oil in the lines whining.
I checked the reservoir and found foaming in it. that leads me to believe that the system has air bubbles or is low on fluid (which is not, i checked the level) 
I tired purging it by turning the car on, slowly turn one way to full lock, hold for 3 seconds, slowly turn to opposite side full lock, hold for 3 seconds, slowly return to center, i checked the reservoir again, it seems as though it foamed/bubbled too much and it managed to spray a bit of fluid from the reservoir OUT. I did this 2 or 3 times.
Can this be the cause of it sitting for so long and maybe sucking up some air bubbles? OR is my pump going out?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 97 A6 2.8 Power Steering pump whine (brus6286)*

I doubt it. Check the hoses before replacing the pump or rack. It's usually just a leak.
BTW, I think yours is one of the models where the steering rack internals have some sort of polymer coating, to which the pink generic steering fluid is corrosive. Check with a manual or technician to make sure you get the right fluid, or you will soon need a new steering rack.


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by ** »_I doubt it. Check the hoses before replacing the pump or rack. It's usually just a leak.
BTW, I think yours is one of the models where the steering rack internals have some sort of polymer coating, to which the pink generic steering fluid is corrosive. Check with a manual or technician to make sure you get the right fluid, *or you will soon need a new steering rack.*


Don't say that!!! That's the last thing i need for this car... MORE REPAIRS.
I will double check this tomorrow and also few other things like brakes and tie rods and w-e else i can. 
No pink stuff in there. it's golden clear...







So what i did, turn all the way one and etc etc etc, be the proper way to try to bleed all the air out of the system?


_Modified by brus6286 at 2:44 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brus6286)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brus6286* »_No pink stuff in there. it's golden clear...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's completely clear and colorless when new.

_Quote, originally posted by *brus6286* »_So what i did, turn all the way one and etc etc etc, be the proper way to try to bleed all the air out of the system?

Yes, if you opened the bleed nipple...
Edit: It's less messy if you run a piece of tubing from the bleed valve to a catch can. And be careful not to bleed it dry.


_Modified by  at 3:31 PM 3/5/2010_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ()*

top it off and see if the whine goes away


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_top it off and see if the whine goes away


ok it seems to be intermittent. I haven't had time to pop my under the hood again, i will double check mid week or this weekend. I drove the yesterday and it was fine and if it did whine it was very very faint almost non existent. Wife hasn't complained about it so it's good for now until she notices it then i wont hear the end of it. 
Where's this nipple you guys speak of?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brus6286)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brus6286* »_Where's this nipple you guys speak of? 

It should be on the pump. It sounds like you have most, if not all, of the air out now though, so it's probably no longer necessary. If you do find there's still a bit of air, try jacking up the front and slowly turning the wheel lock-to-lock a couple of times with the engine not running. It will circulate the fluid more slowly, and give any remaining air more time to bubble up in the reservoir.


----------

